# chewing garden hoses and sprinklers



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

This is getting expensive! She has destroyed a 100 ft hose ($30), and a 25 ft hose ($20). She broke a splitter by pulling on the hose ($10), and a sprinkler head ($6). I bought a bigger sprinkler ($18) that will water the yard more quickly in order to give her fewer chances at chewing the hoses; but since it acts like the ones in the pasture she has tried to chew on that! 

She LOVES water, to the extent that she will put her mouth over a stream of irrigation water coming out of a sprinkler in the pasture that's forceful enough to sting a little if you put your hand in it. I'm amazed she doesn't get a lungful of water! I'm keeping an eye on her ears, too (that sounded strange) - I read somewhere that dogs getting water inside their ears frequently can lead to I think fungal infections.

Have I made a mistake in letting her play in the water? I hope not, it's one of her favorite things. She's getting better about leaving the hoses alone when I drag them, I tell her no and redirect her to a toy. But if I leave the yard she gets frustrated if she can't go with me and will go to work on the hoses.

I have a 40' x 40' dog run with an electric fence I can put her in, but she doesn't like it so I try to limit it. She might spend 2-10 hours a week in there, when something is going on that could be dangerous to her. Do you feel that's cruel? Any advice?


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

can relate the expense... Adele growing up was attractive to my hoses I set up to my barns.. We went through several hoses.. heavy electric cords not plugged in and two sump pumps during her phase. Had to change my routine and pick all the equipment up after every use which was a pain since I use them daily. When they were out we did training if she was attractive to them with simple leave it , redirect.. and when they were in use she was in the house when I could not watch her. She grew out of it being an activity she was looking for every day for taking the opportunity 100% away. 

not sure if you meant that you have an electric fence dog run or a dog run and a property fence that is electric ? as far as the dog run and spending 2-10 hours a week in it is not bad many dogs spend that time in a day in a crate. Find ways to make the time in the dog run positive. Like time in the dog run leads to being taken out to have one on one play time or going for a walk. Time and taking away the opportunity is what works.. I have all the equipment out 24/7 and she is not interested in them to bother them.


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Patricia, that's encouraging news, maybe Daisy will outgrow her fascination with the hoses too. 

My dog run is the only thing that has an electric (doggy type) fence. Had to do that because she was going under it, and even beginning to try to go under the yard fence. She barks almost constantly while she's in there. It's about the only time she does bark so I'm not complaining. It's just that she's so unhappy not to be part of what's going on. There's 2 dog houses, 3 trees, grass/weeds, but her view is partially blocked. I've hung out in there with her, give her toys, food-stuffed toys, fresh water...she doesn't care, just wants out. Maybe she'll get used to that too.

She failed a recall out in the pasture a few days ago, so I had to pen her up while I finished what I was doing. Every time I mow the lawn, use the string trimmer, or use the tractor she has to go in because she tries to bite everything that makes noise! I have to remember it's all new to her and just keep working on it I guess.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

sounds like she just doesn't like being with ((out)) you.. I had wondered if the electric made humming noise that was un nerving her. Seems the horses can tell when I have the hot line on and when it's not for how close they will get to the fence line.. I have it on during the spring/summer for the cows.. and turn it off during the winter.. I can't hear it but they seem like they do. Sending you good thoughts my guys have gotten use to the routine when I need them out of the way while doing something.. and am sure she will to.. I just make an effort when I am done that them getting released is a great one on one time for waiting. ..

adding (without you)


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

What kind of dog is she? she sounds a lot like Izze was when she was a puppy LOL.

I went through so many sprinklers & hoses I lost count. she thankfully got over the hose thing (would only play with them if you were using them, but was onbly interested in the water coming out of them, not the hose itself anymore) Sprinklers were another story, she never did grow out of playing with them, it didnt matter what kind of sprinkler it was. she messed with them til she passed away ... it was annoying at the time but now I miss it


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Dogdragoness, that is so touching about Izzy. It gives me a whole different perspective on things.

I can get old fashioned metal sprinklers she can't hurt, but it's the hoses...I'm just not leaving her with them unattended for now. And she's so darned cute playing in the water! I want to use it as an opportunity to teach her "shake."

Oh yeah, she's a white collie mix.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have managed to keep Kris away from any of my hoses as I know she would want to chew on them. Luckily the way I have my place fenced, I can lock her out of the yard into the area by the barn when I am watering my lawn. I had to reroute the electric cord to my fencer that I have on during the summer to keep my horse from reaching over the fence so it was up in the air and well out of reach. That just made me realize she is big enough to stand up and reach the outside plug in, never thought of that till now so will have to fix that somehow. So far, she has not bothered but don't want to wait till she does.

Susie, never bothered with anything, even as a puppy, she was not a chewer. After having the little dogs, you forget what a bigger dog can get into. For the short time I had the Golden Retriever here, she chewed up Susie's dog bed from her dog house, pulled insulation out of a small hole by the outside tap, chewed a bunch of places on the electric cord when it was not plugged in, that is why I knew I needed it up in the air for Kris and would have chewed a lot more if given the chance.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe buy some PVC piping & run the hose thru instead of just having itstretched actoss the ground so she can't bite it. I know if you have a lot of hoses it can be cumbersome to do this but at least you won't have to be buying new hoses or having to top them up all the time. Luckily Izze didn't really want the sprinkler itself ... Just the water coming out of it. 

Lol the dog I have now is a chronic obsessive digger. I have done everything I know to get her to stop but I now know that she won't stop because she for some reason loves the act of digging ... She doesn't even dig FOR anything lol & I know ... Like Izze I will miss it when she is gone.


----------



## goodgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Hm, suppose I could cross-fence my yard K-bernerse. And I actually have a bigger yard but the PVC pipe might work on parts of it. I've pretty much resigned myself to not having as nice a yard this year tho!

dogdragoness, my last dog (long-legged 70 lb one) once dug a hole under the woodpile that she could get her whole body into! So I can relate. I think she eventually got bored with it. So far my current dog has only dug after gophers a little, plus under the fence once. So far - we'll see...


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I think Josefina starts digging for gophers (something she learned from Izze ... thanks a lot Izze  who in turn learned it from Bear) but she gets carried away with it & it ends up a kind of trench LOL. My parents hate it, but I have tried everything to get her to stop, every method I know of, even rewarding for digging in the right place & redirecting when she doesnt ... nothing has worked. so I just let her be now.

You might even see if you can get scrap PVC from construction sites or places like that for some of it so its not so expensive & just seal it together or tape it.


----------

